# IBS Drugs in the Pipeline



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

IBS Drugs in the Pipeline:http://ibscrohns.about.com/cs/ibsdrugs/a/newibsdrugs.htmbWho was on Renzapride?


----------

